# Daten von Webshop einlesen



## ase2005 (25. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte gerne Artikeldaten eines Webshops in meine Lagerverwaltung einspielen.
Der Shopbetreiber gibt die Daten nicht raus, jedes Bauteil suchen, markieren und nach Excel kopieren geht, wird aber lange dauern.

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit die Artikeldaten von _elpro_ Vertrieb elektronischer Bauteile
via Java/Excel(VBA) in mein lokales Excel einzulesen.

Mir kommt es hier auf die Tabellendaten (Artikelnummer, Artikelbezeichnung etc.) sowie die weiten Daten die in den oberen Bereichen angezeigt werden an.

Schöne wäre es wenn das gegliedert passieren würde, also im Shop von links oben bis nach unten zu den einzelnen Artikeln.

Vielleicht sollte ich das einmal Skizzieren:

Hauptgruppen Produktgruppen Produktkategorien dann ggf. die Inhalte von
Produktinformationen und dann Artikelinformationen (alle Spalten)

(Somit würde z. B. bei einem Artikel der 10. mal vorhanden ist, 10 Zeilen erhalten, die Teilweise gleiche Gruppeninformationen und Texte enthalten, aber auch die jeweiligen Daten zu dem bestimmten Artikel.

Ich hoffe es ist ersichtlich was ich meine.

Ich selbst hab von java/VBA etc. keine Ahnung, kann leider nicht wirklich zur Lösungsfindung beitragen und hoffe somit auf Eure Hilfe.

Erstmal Danke
ase


----------



## vinculum (25. Okt 2009)

Hi,

mal abgesehen, dass das schwierig wird: entweder Java->Excel oder Web->VBA. Solltest du dir genau überlegen ob du das willst. Die Daten eines fremden Webshops ohne Erlaubnis einzulesen ist in den meisten Fällen gesetzeswidrig. ???:L

Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich sehe ist die Seiten per Java oder was auch immer aufzurufen und die Seiten manuell zu parsen. Ich würde schätzen, wenn du keine der infrage kommenden Techniken beherrscht bis du mindestens eineinhalb bis zwei Wochen beschäftigt.


----------



## Unregistriert (25. Okt 2009)

@vinculum
Grundsätzlich nehme ich Deinen Einwand bzgl. dem Abgreifen der Daten ernst, jedoch denke ich nicht, dass es illegal ist, bestehende Daten die für Jedermann ersichtlich sind, für private Zwecke zu verwenden.

Da ich wie Eingangs erwähnt keinerlei Kenntnis in VBA/Java besitze, bin ich dazu übergegangen die Suchergebnisse der Seite mittels eines Firefox plugins "Table Tools" in Excel zu kopieren. 
Nicht schnell und schön, aber sicherlich unter 5h machbar. 

Jedoch werde ich das nur einmal machen, sollten dort Produktänderungen vorliegen, sitze ich mit meinen alten Daten am Rechner.

Falls sich aber jemand Erbarmt und ein paar Minuten Zeit über hat, kann mir gerne behilflich sein.

Danke
ase


----------



## JanHH (26. Okt 2009)

Auch ein automatisches Aufrufen und Parsen der Seite ist keine echte Lösung, denn wenn der Anbieter die Struktur des Webshops bzw. der einzelnen Seiten ändert, funktioniert das Programm, was man daür geschrieben hat, schon nicht mehr.

Die simple Antwort ist - es geht einfach nicht.


----------



## yeti (27. Okt 2009)

Kommt drauf an, wieviel du dafür ausgeben willst denke ich...
Ohne Kenntnisse um den Tip von vinculum zu befolgen, geht es nur mit Kopieren und einfügen in eine Tabellenkalkulation.

Einen Tod wirst du sterben müssen...


----------



## homer65 (27. Nov 2009)

Vielleicht versuchst du dich doch mit dem Shop Betreiber an einen Tisch zu setzen. Alles andere ist Murks.
Es gibt die Möglichkeit eine Webseite per Programm auslesen und die benötigen Werte auszulesen.
Aber da das ganze unformattiert ist bleibt es ein ziemliches Gemurkse und dauert seine Zeit.
Und kaum ist das Programm fertig, ändert der Shop sein Aussehen und man fängt wieder von vorne an.


----------

